# 2015 VW Golf R - New Car Protection - RGK Detailing



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*2015 VW Golf R - New Car Protection Detail (GYEON Q2 Durabead)

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk Facebook Twitter Instagram










The owner of this top spec Golf R wanting it to have the best start in life had the car delivered straight from the supplying dealership to my premises to have the car properly prepared and coated before hitting the roads, GYEON Durabead was chosen for its fantastic water sheeting properties, as well as being extremely hard wearing, ensuring the paintwork would retain its gloss for at least the following two years!

The car first thoroughly washed, had all the rail dust removed which had built up during transport from Germany using Autosmart Fallout remover, then moved indoors to inspect the paint finish, a number light scratches and swirl marks were noticeable so these would be removed, along with holograms on the front bumper, the bumper had been resprayed after a smaller number plate plinth was fitted.

Heavy scratches on the A pillars, these are usually caused by glue residue being rubbed away carelessly after the protective transport film is removed.


















A sample of the light marks on both side panels (doors and rear quarters)










Removed










Before










After










Swirl marks and cloudiness in the bonnet









After polishing





































Cloudiness in the paintwork










After polishing




























Holograms on the front following its respray, these defects are from the flatting and polishing that the body shop carried out.










Defects removed.










The coating is then applied two layers Q2 MOHS followed by two layers of Q2 Durabead, over a 24 hour period.










And the finished car, this is with the wheels sealed with Q2 Rim, glass cleaned, trim and tyres dressed, and exhaust pipes polished.



















http://www.rgkdetailing.com/blog/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/20150525_171642-Copy.jpg/img]

[img]http://www.rgkdetailing.com/blog/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/20150525_150954-Copy.jpg













































































































To arrange a similar treatment for your car please contact Richard via www.rgkdetailing.co.uk

07500903249*​


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice mate. Just shows you what damage a dealership can do.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

gorgeous car , would love to own one 
cracking works as usual :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks superb.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning job mate, I don't know how much extra those wheels are but they have got to be worth the extra cash, superb.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys, 

Lots of new cars leave the dealers in this condition sadly, usually easily rectified however,

The car had almost every optional extra added, and the wheels are costly, must agree though the wheels really help the car to stand out! 

Richard


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Stunning job Richard car looks lovely


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

The owner must have been blown away by the finish! Top work.:thumb:


----------



## jas123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Good job, car looks absolutely great. Happen to know where I can get that number plate holder for, for my R?


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

jas123 said:


> Good job, car looks absolutely great. Happen to know where I can get that number plate holder for, for my R?


Thanks very much for the comments everyone :thumb:

The number plate plinth was made by a local company who also smoothed and resprayed the bumper along with other parts, I'm not sure if the plinth is available to buy as a whole. 

Richard


----------



## Dazarooni (Nov 7, 2015)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Thanks very much for the comments everyone :thumb:
> 
> The number plate plinth was made by a local company who also smoothed and resprayed the bumper along with other parts, I'm not sure if the plinth is available to buy as a whole.
> 
> Richard


Those A pillar swirls/scratches are like mine on my brand new flash red Scirocco although they look worse on that Golf R.

I'm based in Dundee, I am looking to get my Scirocco machine polished.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely nice work


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

Amazing what a brand new car can look like before and then after a detail like this. Good job!


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Great Finish! Never let the dealer near your car!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning mate, superb work. Mega spec on that too, love those Pretoria alloys.


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lovely job mate!


----------

